
Why we switched from DynamoDB back to RDS before we even released - nimbus007
http://codebarrel.io/blog/2016/8/29/why-we-switched-from-dynamodb-back-to-rds-before-we-even-released
======
panchicore3
how do you get support from a dynamodb expert to see if the way you are doing
it is the right?

